# thoracic syrnix



## todd5400 (Sep 9, 2008)

What ICD-9 would you use for this?  336.0?
Thanks
Mary


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 9, 2008)

Mary,

 I agree with you...


----------



## rmwinder (Sep 10, 2008)

That is exactly the correct code.  I had the same question last month.  A syrinx is a syringomyelia.  If you work for a facility and use 3M encoder, you get nothing if you type syrinx... So I had to ask my nurse/guru supervisor.  She was perplexed as to why the encoder would not take "syrinx"...

Hope this helps.

Rhonda


----------

